# corridor / couloir / palier



## elxe

Bonjour,

Comment décriviez-vous un assez grand espace ou passage (8 m2) au premier étage d'une maison où l'on trouve plusieurs portes pour accéder à des pièces / chambres ?

Serait-ce un corridor, un couloir ou un palier ? Quelle est la différence entre ces mots ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## AmyBlackNeko

Corridor est plus spécifique pour un élément construit reliant deux pièces alors que couloir possède plein d'autres utilisations plus figuratives (un couloir de circulation, un couloir sur une piste d'athlétisme, dans une piscine, dans un train, un avion, etc..)
Un palier est l'espace commun -dans un immeuble- séparant l'escalier des appartements.


----------



## elxe

Merci pour votre réponse. Alors dans ce cas, quel mot devrais-je utiliser ? 
Il ne s'agit pas d'un espace commun, donc ce n'est pas un palier.
Devrais-je dire couloir ou corridor ?


----------



## AmyBlackNeko

Excusez-moi, je n'avais pas vu votre phrase, et dans mon dernier message je parlais d'un immeuble. Dans une maison individuelle, ce genre d'espace est également appelé un palier.


----------



## elxe

Merci  

Même si c'est un espace assez grand avec 6 à 8 portes ?


----------



## AmyBlackNeko

Oui, peu importe le nombre de portes


----------



## simenon

Bonjour. Je trouve le mot "corridor" (et tout de suite après "couloir") emploié dans un contexte où cela me semble un peu bizarre.
Le passage est tiré de _Les visages de l'ombre de Boileau-Narcejac. _Hermantier, un homme aveugle, se fait conduire en voiture chez sa vieille domestique pour lui dire aurevoir avant de partir.


> La rue Bichat était là, à deux pas. [...] Un coup de frein très doux immobilisa la Buick. Hermantier ouvrit la portière.
> — Monsieur est juste *en face du corridor*, dit Clément.
> — Je ne serai pas longtemps, annonça Hermantier.
> Le trottoir était étroit, l’affaire de quelques enjambées. Il dut cependant lutter contre une poussée de vertige qui lui mouilla le front et le laissa faible et mou, *au seuil du couloir*. Il sentit la pierre sous ses doigts et s’avança lentement, la main au mur. Le mauvais moment était passé. Il palpa les boîtes aux lettres, il y en avait une dizaine, retrouva le mur avec plaisir. L’essentiel était de s’appuyer à quelque chose, de ne pas chercher dans le vide. Tâtant du pied, il trouva sans peine la première marche. Rien de plus facile à monter qu’un escalier. Pas la moindre impression de piège. Hermantier s’arrêta au troisième. La porte à droite


D'habitude les mots corridor et couloir indique quelque chose qui se trouve à l'intérieur de la maison. Voilà pourquoi je trouve bizarre que le chauffeur dise "Monsieur est juste en face du corridor". Est-ce que ce mot a aussi un sens différent (près de "allée", par exemple)? Ou bien ici il y un couloir à l'entrée du palais?  Qu'en pensez-vous? Ce corridor/couloir est à l'intérieur du palais ou à l'exterieur? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne connais pas le contexte, mais on trouve dans certaines régions pas mal de maisons qui s'ouvrent sur la rue par un couloir, non nécessairement fermé par une porte, et ce couloir ou corridor, qui contient les boites aux lettres comme le montre le texte, conduit à un escalier d'où l'on accède aux étages et aux appartements. Mais vous parlez d'un palais, c'est peut-être autre chose.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

C'est peut-être juste un mode d'expression un peu "précieux" de la part de celui qui semble le chauffeur (Clément) ? Parce que, "couloir", ce serait ici bien ordinaire.

... façon _"Welcome, Sir! My name is John."_


----------



## simenon

Merci Bezoard et Snarkhunter. En vérité je ne sais pas si l'on parle d'un palais. Je l'imaginais car il monte au troisième (étage je crois... ou il entend troisième marche?) et puis parce qu'on est à Lyon, j'avais oublié de l'écrire. 32, rue Bichat. Je n'avais pas pensé à chercher sur google map. Voilà l'image, mais là c'était il y a 69 ans...


----------



## Bezoard

Non, c'est clairement un immeuble d'habitation, pas un palais. On pouvait le supposer d'après le nombre de boîte à lettres dans le couloir d'entrée. Il n'y avait d'ailleurs pas de palais je crois dans cette partie relativement moderne de Lyon, sur l'Île (la rue est ouverte vers le milieu du XIXe siècle). L'immeuble montré sur la photo paraît dater de la construction de la rue pour l'essentiel, sauf le rez-de-chaussée qui a visiblement été remanié à des fins commerciales et est plus récent.


----------



## simenon

Merci


Bezoard said:


> Non, c'est clairement un immeuble d'habitation, pas un palais.


Mais oui. Excusez-moi, c'était un calque de l'italien... J'entendais palais= immeuble


----------



## Locape

Ma sœur habitait plus jeune à Paris dans un petit immeuble avec une entrée très étroite qui ressemblait à un couloir, avec des boîtes aux lettres d'un côté, et une porte d'entrée qui avait été rajoutée dans les années 60. Mais moi j'appelle ça quand même une entrée d'immeuble.
J'ai l'impression que _ corridor _était plus usité auparavant, je dirais jusqu'au début des années 70, et que _ couloir_ est plus fréquent de nos jours.


----------



## Chimel

Je vois un couloir comme un espace à un seul niveau: dans un hôtel par exemple, l'espace central sur lequel donnent les chambres ou dans un immeuble de bureaux, l'espace qui relie les différents bureaux, avec des portes à gauche et à droite, est généralement appelé un couloir, pas un corridor.

Je dirais plutôt _corridor _(mais _couloir_ n'est pas impossible non plus) lorsque ce passage est relié à une cage d'escalier et s'ouvre donc en hauteur: un couloir d'entrée, qui peut donner sur des portes mais au bout duquel il y a un escalier. Dans de tels immeubles, on verra souvent des avis tels que "Interdit de laisser des vélos dans le corridor". Mais la nuance est fine.


----------



## danielc

_Couloir_ et c_orridor_ sont pour moi synonymes. Je parle de l'usage, et non pas nécessairement ce que l'on trouve dans les grands dictionnaires.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans même parler des emplois figurés, _couloir_ me paraît beaucoup plus courant de nos jours que _corridor_, qui me semble en perte de vitesse. Je ne serais d'ailleurs pas surpris que les plus jeunes d'entre nous trouvent ce second terme un peu vieillot.

Je ne vois quoi qu'il en soit guère de différence de sens entre les deux termes, seulement une différence d'usage, même si certains voudraient réserver _couloir_ pour les accès aux différentes pièces d'un appartement et _corridor_ pour les accès aux différents appartements d'un immeuble (par exemple ici) :


> Même si les deux termes ont longtemps été largement synonymes, aujourd’hui, le corridor se distingue du couloir puisqu’il est une galerie qui mène à plusieurs appartements alors que le couloir, toujours dans son acception actuelle, est un passage qui distribue les différentes pièces d’un même appartement.



Cela dit, si vraiment il fallait donner une nuance, je dirais que le _couloir_ est généralement plus étroit et de moindre importance que le _corridor_.


----------



## danielc

_Corridor_ ne me semble pas vielli chez nous.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous admettrez tout de même que la très grande majorité des sens figurés et des locutions modernes emploient _couloir_ plutôt que _corridor_ : le couloir de la mort, un couloir de circulation, un couloir de secours, un couloir aérien, le couloir d'un avion de ligne, un couloir dépressionnaire, un couloir de tennis, des bruits de couloir…


----------

